# Ruger 1022



## canepole (Jun 6, 2008)

So I just got a project gun and I'm wanting to build a youth model 1022 I know I'm gonna get it cerakoted and I'm thinking maybe a knox adjustable stock so it can grow with my kids any other ideas or experiences would be appreciated thanks

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Suggestions ..........*

*1. Take the bbl off the receiver and re-torque the two bolts square and even. Use blue Loc-Tite on them. Aftermarket .920" carbon fiber bbls are pretty cheap and light weight. For kids,do not use anything but...makes the weapon muzzle heavy.
*2. Aftermarket trigger/trigger parts are a must. This is the weak point of a 10/22.
*3. Aftermarket extended mag release. 
*4. 1-4X or 2-7X scope. Nothing cheap. Nikon or even Leupold will do. I have a 3-9X40 Leupold on mine. No "busy" reticle. A simple duplex will do. 
*5. Aftermarket stock ..... OR .....cut the stock to a 12.5" LOP. 
*6. Keep in mind the total weight of the gun. Smallish kids hate heavy guns. You want this to be a "fun gun" for them. --- SAWMAN


----------



## canepole (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks saw man I'm looking at the timney trigger group with the ex mag release and the knox axiom style stock do u have any experience with the carbon barrels on which is a good one 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Mine.........*

.......is a Magnum Research carbon fiber bbl. 1:16 twist 16 or 17 inches long IIRC. I am not sure that they are making these anymore. 

Seems that there are still a few that offer the lightweight bbls. Not sure the contour though. Check at Midway and Brownell's. --- SAWMAN


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

rimfirecentral.com

Hours and hours of 10/22 ideas


----------



## Sailing_Faith (Mar 11, 2009)

SAWMAN said:


> *1. Take the bbl off the receiver and re-torque the two bolts square and even. Use blue Loc-Tite on them. Aftermarket .920" carbon fiber bbls are pretty cheap and light weight. For kids,do not use anything but...makes the weapon muzzle heavy.
> *2. Aftermarket trigger/trigger parts are a must. This is the weak point of a 10/22.
> *3. Aftermarket extended mag release.
> *4. 1-4X or 2-7X scope. Nothing cheap. Nikon or even Leupold will do. I have a 3-9X40 Leupold on mine. No "busy" reticle. A simple duplex will do.
> ...


:thumbsup:

Excellent recommendations, but I respectfully disagree with #4. Fixed sights are a really good on an "intro to shooting" gun. The scope is cool and I have one on my 10/22, but not sure i would skip this step in teaching someone to shoot.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Agreed.......*

I absolutely agree with your way of thinking in re. to open sights. Everyone should learn to use them....adult and child both. However ..... it has been my experience that if a fairly young person starts out actually hitting stuff(BTW the correct target is also extremely important)they will not get disinterested and want to quit practicing. 

A low power scope with quite a bit of eye relief (4+ inches)seems to be best. Also starting them out shooting at the somewhat closer ranges helps to keep the interest going. 

Target ---> NOT simply punching paper. Cheap cookies,clay shotgun targets,small plastic water bottles,and small pieces of tile(where allowed)seems to work great as a pro-active target. --- SAWMAN


----------

